# DIY Clearcom Call Signal Flasher



## willbb123

I basically want to make on of these:


I have read this thread (https://www.controlbooth.com/threads/clearcom-diy-cans.7853/) and I am thinking that I can just take the right LED and some resistors, connect it to the right pins and it will work. But I know that it will be more complicated then that...

I see no reason to have a tone, it would be nice to have a brightness control, but if its only a single LED I dont think its necessary. It really doesn't need to flash, just light up when the call button is pressed.

Has anyone built something like this, or have any ideas to where I could get started?


----------



## Eboy87

Almost been discussed here.


----------



## willbb123

I am not familiar enough with resistors to design my own. I really dont wanna screw up our clearcom system.

Can someone make a diagram and a parts list?


----------



## willbb123

porkchop said:


> So basicly go from pin three through an appropriate resistor (found easily at Current limiting Resistor calculator for leds to an LED of your choosing. Then to tie it all together, I assume pin 1 for a ground???? If so the most expensive part is the XLR connector (or maybe the LED if you want a really big one) and like 30 minutes of time. Easy enough project




Andy_Leviss said:


> Yup, you're spot on. LED and resistor between pins 1 and 3, and away you go.



This parts are all here. I just dont know enough about resistors to pick the right one.


----------



## willbb123

Here is what I have so far,

XLR JACK
XLR Panel-Mount Audio Connector - RadioShack.com

Box
Project Enclosure (3x2x1") - RadioShack.com

Im thinking this LED because it has the holder.
Red LED with Holder - RadioShack.com

Im hoping I can go to radio shack tomorrow after-noon so we have this for our shows this weekend.

Thanks guys


----------



## Chris15

OK, so based on that LED.
Forward Voltage = 12v
Current draw = 15mA
Supply voltage = 30v

So V drop = 18v
R = V/I = 18/15m = 1k2
So you need a 1.2k resistor.

P= VI = 18*15m = 0.27W
So better make that a half watt resistor for good measure.

Remember that pin 3 is + and pin 1 is ground.

You might make your unit more versatile by adding a male connector as a loop through....


----------



## gafftapegreenia

This seems deceptively simple. 

But I think I want mine in incandescent.


----------



## clamcmurray

I've seen a home made recently that made use of a 12v Amber rotating beacon. Anyone have an idea how to make one work?


----------



## Lambda

While we're almost on the subject, anybody know of something like this for Telex Audiocom? That's more complex, because I believe the system uses a 20khz tone to signal a call.


----------



## cpf

It's actually quite easy with a 567 tone decoder. http://cpfx.ca/theatre/index/telexcallhw/ is one specific rendition I slapped together with scrounged up parts a while back. Build and use at your own risk of course.


----------



## Lambda

cpf said:


> It's actually quite easy with a 567 tone decoder. Telex Call Indicator (hardware) - cpf's theatre things is one specific rendition I slapped together with scrounged up parts a while back. Build and use at your own risk of course.



Thanks, it never occurred to me that there was such a thing as a tone decoder. I was thinking that the circuit would need to use a series of high-pass and low-pass filters to isolate the 20khz.


----------



## Chris15

Lambda said:


> Thanks, it never occurred to me that there was such a thing as a tone decoder. I was thinking that the circuit would need to use a series of high-pass and low-pass filters to isolate the 20khz.



I suspect that "under the hood" that's all the 567 is, a series of filters and then a comparator...


----------



## bishopthomas

Here's the Clearcom beacon I've been buying. It's made by a sound company in NC. For $100 it's not worth my time to go about finding/acquiring parts and doing the build.

STARCOM Flasher Beacon compatible with CLEAR COM | eBay


----------



## FrankieMcDJ

Hi guys,
Just getting back to the DIY clear com project,Can someone help me to connect this up :

http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/12V-Unive..._DefaultDomain_3&hash=item462da5f7ad#shpCntId

Brand Name: OEM Design
Condition: 100% Brand New
Round lamp diameter: 3.5CM, thickness: 0.5CM, line length: 33CM
White connector size: 2.7 * 2.1 * 1.8CM, line length: 39CM, 6CM
Shade Type: Lens
Current: 0.1 (A)
Power: 10 (W)
Life: 30000 (h)
Luminous flux: 800LM
Color temperature: 7000K
Source: High Power LED
Adaptation models: 12V all models
Color: White
Wiring: red to positive level, the black wire to the negative level.
Features:
Brand new and high quality
Super bright and high power
Low energy helps save your power supply
Long life expectancy
Easy to install and use
Great for night driving and emergency situations
Package Included:
2 * lights,
1 * connector
4 * screws

I would imagine it would be ok to connect this directly to pins 1 & 3 or do I need a resistor?

Thank you!!


----------



## WooferHound

That is a 12vdc light . . . Clearcom is a 24vdc system
Also it says it is a 10 watt light which is almost a full Amp of power at 12 volts


----------



## FrankieMcDJ

Is says : Current 0.1 amp?
If it is 1amp as you mentioned would it really matter seeing that it will only be activated for a few seconds each time?


----------



## WooferHound

It says that it is 10 watts at 12 volts
10 watts divided by 12 volts equals .83 amp


----------



## FrankieMcDJ

So will it work or cause damage?


----------



## WooferHound

24vdc will eventually kill the 12vdc LED light, but it will be ultra bright.


----------



## FrankieMcDJ

Can you suggest a resistor I could use?


----------



## microstar

I bought one of these:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Intercom-Si...739?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ada4cc35b

Not particularly sturdy, but it works OK and has selectable tone volume. Quick delivery.


----------



## WooferHound

http://led.linear1.org/led.wiz


----------



## MrX

http://www.checkcheckonetwo.com/forum/showthread.php?979-Com-Strobe


----------



## Jay Ashworth

This thread having been exhumed by reference from another, I'll point out these, which might be useful with the appropriate dropping resistor, as well:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Super-Brigh...Hard-Light-Shop-Store-Window-12V/371767924807

I'm going to grab a set of these myself and try them; you could wire just the one or two color(s) you preferred, so there seems little sense in chasing monocolor ones down.


----------

